# Ultrasonic Cleaners for your bits & blades



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone used an ultrasonic cleaner for your bits & blades.
I've come across a few articles about and seem to be good
for use. Sorta the same cleaners to clean Jewelry.

Only beef is they're expensive to fit a 10-12" saw blade.

Whats your take?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

read an article some time ago about this..
one peace bits are fine...
the cleaners resonate the cutters, anything w/ brazing is a possible issue and weak link if there is a flaw in the brazing...
the argument is that jewelry is brazed and there is never an issue...
yeah... but jewelry usually isn't stressed after cleaning...
just soaked them in approved cleaner...
and don'r use WD, oven cleaner or simple green...
I like the cleaner by trend...
filter heavily contaminated cleaner and keep driving on w/ it..
use a sealable pie keeper for the blades...
snap lid tupper ware for the bits...


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I use an ultra sonic in my shop to clean small things and have had no issues. I must admit I haven't tried a router bit, just never thought of it. The ultra sonic is a must have if you work on any small engines. Today's carbs. have a lot of plastic parts in them that traditional carb cleaner eat. I use warm water with a few drops of Pinesol. I'll have to try some bits. I suspect that any bit that would be affected by the vibration of an ultra sonic cleaner would be affected by the steady high speed contact between metal and wood anyway.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> don't use WD, oven cleaner or simple green...


stick, why not? Curious.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have an ultrasonic cleaner that I use to clean fired brass - de-prime, clean primer pocket, tumble in walnut shell, run through the ultrasonic and then finish tumble in treated corn cob - big enough for a reasonable batch of brass but not a saw blade, although they do (for a price) make larger units. I use a cleaner made for cleaning brass - the cleaner vendor can usually match the solution to the parts being cleaned, some will attack brass, so I follow their recommendations. It's not the quickest operation so I would think that a bath-type cleaner would be quicker (and cheaper, at least from the equipment investment perspective), the Rockler solution I use normally cleans a blade in about 10 minutes, some minor scrubbing may be required if the blade was especially dirty.

There was a thread recently about cleaning blades and bits (although I couldn't find it with a quick search) and I remember posting part of a review on cleaners from ShopNotes magazine that rated the various cleaners. Apparently the "old" Simple Green wasn't recommended for carbide as it broke down the carbide, but the newer Extreme Simple Green was rated pretty highly (15 minutes working time) - and I believe that it was marketed under another name - @DaninVan?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

simple green and oven cleaner breaks down the brazing...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Solid carbide bits are OK?... and what solution would go in these UCs?
I mean if they're run for an hour, that's not bad for a Sunday early morning.

Besides, I see they could clean out the Fuji hvlp spray guns I have. Wooooooo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Trend or CMT...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use the CMT Orange to clean my blades but not in an ultrasonic cleaner. I spray it on let it sit for a few minutes wipe it off and rinse with scalding hot water. It takes only seconds to dry.


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Ronnie (from one Ronnie to another ), I use a very simple & un expensive solution of 1 teaspoon of cooking soda 1 teaspoon of vinegar to 1/2 a pint of water. Soak blade in the solution for about an hour & then just wipe away all the wood residue. I have tried all the other EXPENSIVE products & I am sure my solution works just as well if not better - tried & tested by many of my woodworking colleagues. Please let me know when you have tried it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used Simple Green and 409. The Trend cleaner is much better and I believe, faster. Not as much brass brush work needed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> I'*ve used Simple Green* and 409. The Trend cleaner is much better and I believe, faster. Not as much brass brush work needed.


the manufacturer of SG says not to...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> the manufacturer of SG says not to...


Don't, no more. :grin:


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol... I really appreciate all the info given.
All I was asking about was ultrasonic cleaners.
Topic has become crossed.


----------



## Ada1mhill (Apr 8, 2021)

Actually, I also intend using it


----------



## Kensuke (Apr 8, 2021)

I've never used an ultrasonic cleaner, and I didn't even know that there are such cleaners.
A few months ago, I went through a pretty severe problem, and I'd like to share my experience as many people may find it helpful.
So, four months ago, I found out that my house suffered water damage.
It was a huge problem, but I couldn't find a water removal service near me.
Finally, I came across this site stellarflooddamagerestoration.com.au and found a company that could help me.
I am so grateful to them, so I decided to tell you about my experience.


----------

